# Logistics of Commuting



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics. 

Such as:
1. Helmet head
2. Sweat
3. Rain/inclement weather
4. Lunch
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up

Looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

1) Bandana over the hair. I have long hair and keep it back 99% of the time, so this is a no brainer for me. With shorter hair, I would pack a bristle brush.

2) Change o' clothes in the pack. Stuff doesn't wrinkle if you roll it up as opposed to folding.

3) Fenders and rain gear. I have Craft rain pants that I like greatly (a bit warm when it's not cold/cool out, but functional) and a light waterproof shell jacket for the top in the spring/summer, and a water/windproof in the fall/winter. I usually don't worry about my head getting wet, but if you do, they make helmet covers that look like they would work.

4) Bring it packed up in a leak-proof container or buy it. Up to you how to work it, both have done well for me. You can also consider making a run on your day off to bring in lunches for a couple of days/the week if you don't want to carry it every day or buy.

5) I don't wear my work clothes on my bike, I change when I get in to work. Your mileage may vary depending on the footwear you are required to wear, but I can easily fit a change of clothes and a small pair of canvas shoes in my camelbak. I also wear an 8.5/42 shoe, so you could have more trouble than I do.

Now bear in mind with all of this stuff, that I have never commuted less than 10 miles one way. Depending on the weather/distance/riding position, I'm sure you could wear your required uniform without issue, but I couldn't. Not enough seat in the pants, if you catch my drift.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Helmet head - I don't wear one, and I shave my head anyway
2. Sweat - I'm a baker, so sweat really isn't an issue, with my arms in and out of 500 degree bread ovens all day, but I keep extra work shirts and whatnot at work, as well as deodorant 
3. Rain/inclement weather - I just man up and deal. Fenders all year long on my surly anyways
4. Lunch - work in a bistro, so don't have to worry about it
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up - just cuff my pants


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Some good insight. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## ScottR1 (May 12, 2006)

I'm lazy, so I don't bother planning my daily clothing selection. I also need my truck at work, so I drive in Monday morning with a week's worth of clothes in a duffel bag. I ride home in the afternoon with the dirty clothes I wore that day in my pack, and I ride to work in the morning with my lunch in the pack. By the end of the week the duffel bag is empty, and I can either roll it up and stuff it into my pack or drive home. This lets me wear "real" cycling clothes instead of work clothes on my rides, so I have no reason to avoid piling on the mileage - it's 8 miles via the shortest possible paved route, but in the afternoon I can take a number of different routes home and spend as much as five hours on the bike. When it rains, I ride the bike with the fenders and keep a towel at work to dry off when I arrive. The towel and rain gear get draped over the bike to dry during the work day. In the afternoon, if it's raining hard enough to make me worry about getting squished by a car due to poor visibility, I'll wuss out and drive home. Good luck in finding a method that works for you.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

1. Helmet head
My hair is fairly short, a bit longer than crew cut so I can usually just flatten or straiten it out with my hands. If I feel like styling it, I have a jar of Gatsby green I can use at my desk.

2. Sweat
My commute is only 4mi or so and I do wear a backpack. I bring a t-shirt and collared in the bag. I do not have a place to change other than public bathroom so bathroom it is.

3. Rain/inclement weather
Bus typically...they won't give me bicycle commuter benefit but I cannot get them to stop giving me bus money... I asked only for 1 quarter of benefits for the winter.

4. Lunch
Leftovers in a Pyrex container in my bag. I eat out maybe once or twice every two weeks for lunch and use the bike. Closest good restaurants are 3/4mi away - a quick trip by bike. I also have some frozen stuff at work like frozen rice, frozen sausage, frozen veggie mix (6lb bag of broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower), some frozen chicken breast nuggets, S&P and garlic powder. I also have some frozen bagels and peanut butter.

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I fold up my clothes nicely, or try to at least and they don't get wrinkled much, but my ride is only 20 minutes. Shoes, leave a pair or two at work and forget carrying those things. Them things are heavy and awkward to carry. I wear ankle boots some with safety toe. If you must carry shoes, the easiest way I've found was to lash them to the outside of my bag. No bungees, I don't like them things. Straps like these are awesome for lashing stuff to backpacks if you have random loops and such on the outside. Straps at REI - Free shipping on orders of $50 or more

Looking forward to the feedback.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Great ideas from everyone. I have a lot to consider, but a change of clothes at the office sounds right on. It'll be a very short 2 mile commute so I think I can even ride home for lunch.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you riding up hill? I'm wondering how sweat and changing becomes a concern on a 2mi ride. I start to sweat the last mile of my ride into work, but that last mile is, on average, an 8% grade with some sections around 15%.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Helmet head
2. Sweat
3. Rain/inclement weather
I have a hot shower at each end of my commute 

4. Lunch
I carry a packed lunch most days in a small lunchbox in my backpack.

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I keep my work shirts and trousers in a drawer at work as they are too heavy and bulky to carry every day. I'll normally change bring them home on Friday and take clean gear in on Monday. My work shoes stay at work full-time.

My commute is 19km each way so I want to make it as light as possible.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

1. Helmet head
run my head under the faucet when I get into the office.
2. Sweat
keep deodorant and baby wipes in my office
3. Rain/inclement weather
I am mostly a fair weather rider. I don't mind the rain, but I do mind the lightning. It rarely rains here without lightning, so I check the forecast and go from there.
4. Lunch
I keep a selection of microwaveable lunch items and refrigeratable fruits and veggies in my office for this. I can also order Jimmy Johns delivery if I feel like it.
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I don't have a problem here, as I just wear whatever. I'm a lowly graduate student, so I'm expected to look like a bum, anyway. However, when I need to look nice, I bring extra clothes.



> I'm wondering how sweat and changing becomes a concern on a 2mi ride.


My commute is 4mi long, and I do build up a sweat by the time I reach the halfway point most of the time. I also live in Texas, and I don't commute much in the dead of summer because I don't like the heat. The logistics of changing clothes with such a short commute are a pain, though. I did it for awhile, but I got tired of it. It is a good idea to bring a week's worth of clothes on Monday and bring home the dirty stuff daily. I don't have a good place to keep extra clothes in my office currently, though. If I had a longer commute, it'd be worth paying for a permanent locker at the gym on campus, and keeping all my clothes there, and using the showers.


----------



## Belatu (Oct 16, 2011)

1. Helmet head - I shower before I leave and my hair is still wet when I get to the office. I keep styling gel and a towel at work to fix it before starting work.
2. Sweat - baby wipes, deodorant, bird bath in the bathroom sink. 
3. Rain/inclement weather - I live in southern California. It doesn't rain enough to be bothered with fenders, so I just deal with the light rain days, and drive the 5 days a year it is stormy enough to worry about it. 
4. Lunch - cafe in the building, and plenty of options to walk to. I've earned it.
5. Getting clothes/shoes - I practically keep a full wardrobe at work. I bring dry cleaned shirts and slacks every other week with at garment bag pannier that folds over the rack. I carry fresh socks, underwear and undershirts evey few days in my regular laptop bag. Shoes just stay at work, unless I need to rotate a pair out. 

It is a shame that my building does not have a shower. They ripped them out a few years ago before I got there when doing a bathroom renovation.

Something else to consider is what to do with your sweaty clothes. Hanging them in your office or cubicle may not go over that well with coworkers. I hang them up in a storage closet.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Belatu said:


> Something else to consider is what to do with your sweaty clothes. Hanging them in your office or cubicle may not go over that well with coworkers. I hang them up in a storage closet.


Ugh...I remember before I biked to work, I walked by the cubicle of a bike commuter and I nearly puked because of the smell. He had his riding clothes on a hanger hanging from one of the panels.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

jseko said:


> Ugh...I remember before I biked to work, I walked by the cubicle of a bike commuter and I nearly puked because of the smell. He had his riding clothes on a hanger hanging from one of the panels.


Heh, I have a bathroom/shower in my office. So much better the last workplace; sitting and waiting to stop sweating before changing...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet headI leave the house with my hair slightly wet, I just brush it out when I get to work
> ...


Clothes can be left at work and sent out for cleaning....No need to carry a computer now adays at most a stick will work...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

1. Helmet head
I have a thin beanie that isn't hot...I wear it in the mornings under the helmet. I keep the hair pretty short and the beanie prevents helmet head. On the way home I don't care about helmet head.

2. Sweat
The only thing I wear on the bike that I also wear at work is (occasionally) socks. Sweat comes off with the biking clothes and a wipe-down when I get to work. 

3. Rain/inclement weather
There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing. The right gear makes ALL the difference. Spend way too much on cold weather/snow/rain gear and you'll never regret it.

4. Lunch
I carry one to work daily in the backpack. Tupperware-type containers keep stuff from getting crushed, but are bulky. Usually worth it. 

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I bike in bike clothes and work in work clothes. Work clothes stay at work and get swapped out every week or two when I'm near work with the car.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I have an 8-10 mile commute in to work (I set my own hours so sometimes if I'm feeling good I'll ride a little farther and loop back to the office)

1. Helmet head
First stop into the bathroom and rinse my head, face, arms, and neck off with water. Use a towel in my bag to dry off - paper towels make you smell like cardboard. Also, wipe off the counter so you minimize your bathroom mess.

2. Sweat
I shower before I ride (and apply deodorant), rinse most of the fresh sweat off in the bathroom but use baby wipes to kill the bacteria on my skin (which is where the bad smells come from). When I change I bring my box of baby wipes into the changing room to wipe my entire body off (navy shower). Fresh deodorant before I get changed. 

3. Rain/inclement weather
If it's going to rain coming home from work, no biggie, if it's already raining in the morning I might walk to the train station (5-10 min walk from my house then ends across the street from my office) or drive.

4. Lunch
Screw-on lid tupperware, wrapped in an old grocery bag. Most of the time I'll ride the train once a week with lunch for the entire week.

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
Roll clothes carefully if you have to bring them with you. Leave shoes at the office. Always leave a spare pair of underwear/socks/undershirt at the office. I normally bring several freshly ironed shirts in to the office on a train/driving day. 

Basically, I will bring in food and clothes for a week or so in on the train or car to minimize my load on the bike. I hang my clothes up in my office and havent received complaints yet about the smell.


----------



## pez222 (Mar 4, 2010)

Such as:
1. Helmet head- I leave gel and a comb at my office
2. Sweat- I sweat a lot. A lot! Luckily I have a shower and on my floor at work
3. Rain/inclement weather- I look at the forecast and dont ride when it will rain out
4. Lunch- I have many places nearby to walk to for lunch. If I rode out, I would sweat
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up. I have brought 3 days worth of clothes in as my supply. I do this usually on Friday or on weekends by car 

My real hassle are 2 big hills on my route. Cant avoid them and the way home is steeper. I deal with it. With the ability to shower at work, they are no big deal.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Haggis said:


> Heh, I have a bathroom/shower in my office. So much better the last workplace; sitting and waiting to stop sweating before changing...


We had a shower and day use lockers (in the hallway outside the restrooms) in the office as well as indoor bike racks.

I do not know if the guy got used to his own smell or what, but it was horribly repulsive even from as much as 2 or 3 meters away from his cubicle.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

1. Helmet head
Crew cut. 4 on top, 1.5 on the sides.

2. Sweat
I don't ever ride in cotton. Wool or polyester. I wipe down with paper towels at work, but have access to showers. I work in a jail so no matter how hard I ride I'll still smell better than inmates.

3. Rain/inclement weather
O2 rain coat and a ton of cold weather gear for riding in MN winters. Haven't driven to work in about 8 months this streak. 

4. Lunch
Free food is provided because I can't leave the facility. But if I had to, I'd bring food in my trunk bag. I love that thing.

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I change into my uniform here. If I wasn't able to, I would probably wear merino wool everything. Commuter Boy is right. Invest in clothes. I ride and work in the same socks, undershirt, and underwear. Right now Pearl Izumi merino wool socks and Under Armour other stuffs.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


Helmet head/sweat - I'm lucky enough to be able to take a shower at work.

Rain - as I ride in cycling clothes I just drape them around the office to dry. Fortunately my colleagues accept this :thumbsup:

Lunch - again I'm lucky enough that we have a restaurant at work and plenty of sandwich bars close by.

Clothes - I keep a suit, shoes and chinos at the office so just need to take in shirt and underwear; again I'm lucky enough to have a store nearby for those days that I get muddled


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


#1. I have short hair, I just wet it and comb it into place when I get to work.
#2. Its cooler in the morning when I head into work, so I try not to work too hard. I don't sweat that much if I don't work myself that hard. It helps that I'm in shape so a nice 10mph to 15mph ride is like a brisk walk to me.
#3. I don't ride during rain or inclement weather
#4. Walk to lunch
#5. Buy wrinkle free cloths and roll them up and pack them in my backpack with my laptop and such. Change into them when I get to work

Good luck and have fun riding.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

I started doing it this week and it was a nightmare yesterday as I forgot my undershirt, etc. Today was infinitely better and as I build a routine, I think it will continue to improve. Getting all of these ideas helps a lot though. Keep em comin


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

1. Helmet head – just a little water and run my fingers through my hair.

2. Sweat – I leave a washcloth and small towel at work and wash up critical areas before changing. I do this in what used to be an executive washroom, so there is privacy. I am able to leave a travel ditty with soap, toothpaste, etc. in a cabinet under the sink.

3. Rain/inclement weather – in addition to a rain jacket, on rainy days I bring spares of 2 small but hard-2-dry items: socks and gloves. A spare pair of shorts left at work has come in handy also. Unless it’s quite cold I just wear bike shorts/nylon baggies on the lower half as I’d rather be wet than overheated.

4. Lunch – I leave a jar of peanut butter at work and bring bread or crackers, an apple and 2 cookies 90% of the time. I also arrive early and bring something for breakfast (cereal/milk, banana, or frozen leftover pancakes/French toast) after the ride in (I do try to have a slice of toast at home).

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up – I keep work clothes and shoes (& work boots) at work except for socks/underwear, which I bring back and forth daily in my pack. You know that desk drawer for files? It’s full of clothes. The used bike clothes I hang from the side of a bookshelf (with magnetic clips) to air out. No stink so far.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

1. nothing, i have short hair.
2. i wipe my brow and sometimes my temples.
3. wear a rainjacket and rain pants and gloves, take them off when i get to work.
4. i bring my lunch. how else is it going to get there?
5. my work is casual anyways, nothing to do that's special but I keep dry socks and a pressed shirt at work just in case I forget a meeting with a Minister of something or other.

it's really not that hard, unless you need a suit for work you're over-thinking it by even calling it "logistics"


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

1. Helmet head
I keep my hair short, and run it under the faucet at work. Dry with a towel.
2. Sweat
Deodorant before and after the ride, also some body spray.
3. Rain/inclement weather
Drive if it's terrible out, otherwise fenders.
4. Lunch
Bring it in my bag, resealable containers that don't leak.
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
I roll my clothes when I put them in my bag, helps keep the wrinkles to a minimum. Bring shoes on Monday, leave them there all week.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

1. Helmet head
I have short hair, but you could bring a comb and wet your hair down in the bathroom.
2. Sweat
Wear cycling/athletic clothing that wicks. Bring extra clothes if needed. Bring deodorant and baby wipes/washcloth. 
3. Rain/inclement weather
Rain pants/Water resistant cycling jacket. Bring change of clothes in waterproof backpack/pannier.
4. Lunch
Bring sandwich+fruit in small lunch box. I go home for lunch though. 
5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
If you wear the same clothes (that you also ride in) all day, just wear quality outdoor stuff that is made to last. I suggest changing under garnets though, unless your ride in is very short. 

My commute is really short though (4.4 miles round trip) so logistics aren't as challenging for me.


----------



## rjmij (Apr 9, 2012)

my commute is around 15k each way. lucky enough to have a gym across the street. Leave a few changes of clothes in a locker. I hate backpacks but have to do it once in a while when changing out laundry, BTW I have a bag system on the bike.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I usually bring 5 shirts and a pair of trousers on a Monday and leave them in a cupboard - I just leave the shoes at work. Then I cycle each day in bike gear - bringing the dirty shirt back with me in the evening
We have showers and a gym at work so no problem there even provide free towels for us


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

My commute is 32 km's each way. If I had a 2 or 4 mile commute I'd just ride a bmx bike or something. Talk about easy.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

SimpleJon said:


> I usually bring 5 shirts and a pair of trousers on a Monday and leave them in a cupboard - I just leave the shoes at work. Then I cycle each day in bike gear - bringing the dirty shirt back with me in the evening
> We have showers and a gym at work so no problem there even provide free towels for us


This will probably end up being my new routine with the new job.

1. First trip is the bathroom, wet the hands and run them through the hair (I wear gel in the morning when I get out of the shower). My hair is longer, think Bradley Cooper in A-Team/Hangover movies.

2. Again, first stop is the bathroom. Damp cloth to whip over the areas that are a bit sweaty and keep a spare deoderant in the desk (along with toothbrush, toothpaste, dental floss). If I do a group ride at lunch then I usually take a wet washcloth or paper towel with some light soap and wipe down. Baby wipes work good for this as well.

3. Depends on the weather, I have commuted in 9* weather and it is getting up into the 60-70s when I leave in the morning now that summer is coming around. Rain, I normally have a small rain jacket that I carry, snow, I have a heavier jacket. Fenders go on if weather is looking wet and I have the Weather Channel App on my iPhone to keep an eye on what its like. Wind, well wind just sucks, so pedal hard.

4. Lunch comes in a small sealable pyrex or tupperware and if necessary goes in a gallon sized ziploc bag. I carry a small backpack on my back.

5. Up until next week my route is only 3 miles one way, so I have just warn my work clothes (I am a process analyst so I dont really meet with customers or anything) and my coworkers (who ride) and I have made a pact that if we notice one anothers... aroma... we will immediately let each other know. After starting the new job, which will double my mileage, I will probably take a full weeks worth of shirts into work with work shoes there, belt(s), pant(s), etc as needed in the cabinets. I will then just ride in my cycling clothes and change once I get to work.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Some details are coming out about our offices we're moving to somewhere around January. Of course, I am more concerned with how it will affect my bikecommute than the rest of my work day. 

On the plus side, parking is tight, which hopefully means biking will be encouraged and accommodated. Out of weather bike parking is reportedly available in an existing parking garage. A new gym/ocker/shower room is planned (and hopefully will survive the budgeting process); unknown if we will actually be able to leave stuff in lockers, this was banned after 9-11 in our old locker room. It sounds like the showers will be in a different building than my office, so a chilly walk in winter after a shower, but not a big deal. The actual office space will be "open type environment", with lower cubie dividers (well really just furniture dividers, cheaper than actual cubies) and less space per person, so it may be more challenging to stash clothes, dry bike stuff, etc.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Drying clothes is the only issue I've had really.

Hmmm..... I wonder if I could hang my top behind the servers at work so the warm exhaust fans blow on it.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head - I take a shower when I get to work
> ...


Maybe I have a dream situation........


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Some details are coming out about our offices we're moving to somewhere around January. Of course, I am more concerned with how it will affect my bikecommute than the rest of my work day.
> 
> On the plus side, parking is tight, which hopefully means biking will be encouraged and accommodated. Out of weather bike parking is reportedly available in an existing parking garage. A new gym/ocker/shower room is planned (and hopefully will survive the budgeting process); unknown if we will actually be able to leave stuff in lockers, this was banned after 9-11 in our old locker room. It sounds like the showers will be in a different building than my office, so a chilly walk in winter after a shower, but not a big deal. The actual office space will be "open type environment", with lower cubie dividers (well really just furniture dividers, cheaper than actual cubies) and less space per person, so it may be more challenging to stash clothes, dry bike stuff, etc.


Showers are good:thumbsup: Cube farm is bad. Indoor parking is good:thumbsup: The big question is how far away is it and do you have trail options.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ It will be about 11.5 miles (1-way), so I'm pretty lucky on the distance, but not the dream trail-commute I have now. The most direct route, Barre-Montpelier Rd, is a bit like your Windham commercial strip, not very scenic. There are reportedly a few trails right around the office, but I haven't explored them yet. Other trail bits will be more of a detour than a route.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

In fact it is the very same road, Rt-302. 11.5 miles is good. You'll find the trails after a while.


----------



## datalore (May 2, 2009)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


1. Short hair.
2. I live in Canada. The weather is only hot enough to make me sweat a lot at times of year when no one is around the office.
3. Keep a water-resistant jacket and gloves both at home and at the office, just in case. If it is absolutely pouring out, I'll put on rain pants at home. All of my stuff goes in a waterproof pannier.
4. Goes in the pannier.
5. Dark clothes and shoes.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

jmiah said:


> I started doing it this week and it was a nightmare yesterday as I forgot my undershirt, etc. Today was infinitely better and as I build a routine, I think it will continue to improve. Getting all of these ideas helps a lot though. Keep em comin


I promise you it does get better the more you do it. You'll still have those days of forgetting something or another. I seem to be prone to forgetting skivvies...

Best advice, have your kit packed up the night before. Makes it easier to ensure you have everything you need.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

blockphi said:


> Best advice, have your kit packed up the night before. Makes it easier to ensure you have everything you need.


Yup best advice possible... All my stuff is in the office at home, I make lunch the night before and that stays in the fridge until I get ready to leave. I have been doing it for 5 months now and still am getting used to it. By the end of the week my legs are pretty dead so the option to be able to drive to work is nice when I can. Add bootcamp in the morning and some training for mtb racing and legs get to days where they just cry at the sight of the bike. Just takes time to get used to pedaling that much, just keep at it.


----------



## raymondb (Jun 22, 2012)

1. Helmet head

I shave the head in the summer, but with longer hair, the only solution for me has been a shower.

2. Sweat

Again, for those of us lucky enough to have showers, awesome. Otherwise, wet naps or a sweat rag is the only way to go.

3. Rain/inclement weather

Fenders!! I can't understand why people dont have these. It makes a huge difference. A decent set of eyeglasses as well (you should be wearing glasses at all times anyways!), perferably with lens peels in case you get splashed with mud. 

4. Lunch

I backpack it, or just buy lunch at the office...

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up

My office is casual, so I usually just wear jeans at my desk, but for formal thursdays, or when clients are around, I leave a set of dress clothes in my office. 

Learning to properly FOLD and ROLL shirts and pants goes a long way to preventing wrinkles. Properly starching your dress shirts also helps.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, rolling shirts and trousers is the way to go. They also fit better into a backpack.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

my commute to work is almost 4 miles. so it's not that long or hard. about 12 minutes if that.

1. i don't wear my helmet for very long so it. fixes easily
2. i don't sweat much on the short ride, so i don't have to take a change of cloths. i just towel off my forehead with a damp paper towel and call it good.
3. I drive my car on these days.
4. i live close so i bike back home for lunch. so an average day i'm only riding 16 miles
5. i put a chain guard around the crank so my pant legs don't get caught up. and my shoes just go into the back pack and i use my mtb shoes.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


Don't wear helmets and you have one less problem. Get a job where you get sweaty at the actual job. Rain, yes sometimes it rains and those times you could just slip into your work clothes while at work or? Lunch can be put in a backpack. Always ride in crap shoes and black pants, problem solved. Wear gloves for those times you have to touch the chain.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


1. Shower at work.
2. Ditto.
3. rain layers as necessary, then shower. 
4. Panniers.
5. Panniers for work clothes.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


Wow, old thread I haven't seen and certainly good for today. This information is extremely useful. I commute daily here in Hawaii where temps can be in the low-mid 40's and rain can be a constant (40 days and 40 nights kind of thing). Dark as well morning and evening to and from work. So the most important thing I have found is convenience. It has to be convenient or it will become too easy to say "no way". So with that, I have one pack I use that's got it's own rain fly that I use whether I commute or drive. It's got all the essentials I will need whether I commute or not (Booties to cover my shoes (keep feet/shoes/socks dry), rain jacket, gloves, rain fly to keep contents dry).

1) Bandana (spare in my pack) to keep my helmet head down and head warm with it is cold and wet. 
2) Sweat - Change of clothes in dry part of pack so when I get to work I can change. We clothes can be worn for ride home (I hang up at work to dry out) or I just usually ride my dry clothes home because when I get home I can jump in the hot shower anyway. 
3) I bring the change of clothes in dry part of pack so I don't mind so much getting wet. Feet/shoes though I use neoprene shoe covers to keep those dry. Rain jacket for sure worth it. Rain pants maybe but I have not because Hawaii's not THAT bad with cold. Fenders are a MUST. I dedicated a bike to commuting, again, it has to be regular and convenient. 
4) Lunch in bag/container that fits in pack. Another approach is to have separate pack dedicated to stuff you stuff in pack and strap to bike. 
5) Clothes etc messed up? Roll them up and if you don't pack in your pack with a rain fly, again, the separate pack strapped to the bike.

One numbered item you don't have is "lights". MUST and dedicated and again, convenient. I use simple BIG flashlights hose clamped to bike with rechargeable batteries instead of expensive proprietary bike lights. I keep spare batteries charged at work and at home. Easy replaceable and keep them charging at work and at home. Remember, convenience and routine. I commute 4-5 days a week rain or shine year round. Oh, also, I always keep spare tube(s) and pump with the bike. Put tire liners in the wheels because any flat while commuting is a pain. Then you keep spare tube(s) at work and at home. Swap a "good"/repaired tube into your kit as soon as there's a flat. Repair/replace tube-spare at work what ever. That way you never have to worry about running a leg without a spare. You never want to be patching out on a commuting leg.

Good luck with that.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

The most important logistics is what you didn't list. 

1) Choosing a job that is actually close. The people who are commuting 10+ miles one way, probably are car-commuters and bicycle commuters when they feel like it, when the weather is just right, etc. 
2) Choose to live somewhere that is at moderately dense and that is not a total disgusting car-dependent suburban or rural sprawl zone. My work for example is only about 1.5 miles away and the nearest supermarket is 1.1 miles.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jmiah said:


> For those of you who regularly commute, how do you deal with the logistics.
> 
> Such as:
> 1. Helmet head
> ...


1. Shaved head - no worries there
2. Allow myself ample time to cool down before work starts, deodorant, body wipes, lotion, etc. Shower is an option, the extra stuff like towels, soap, etc are not and would be a huge hassle for me.
3. I usually drive in heavy rain, fat bike for the snow this year.
4. Pack lunch and place in messenger bag.
5. Roll clothes tightly to save room and reduce wrinkles. Extra pair of shoes at work so I do not need to transport these.

Ideal commuting would be mid 60's and sunny all day every day with no rain, no snow, no traffic, no sweat, no flats, no problems. None of us have that though, so you have to adjust. There are days when I buy lunch instead of pack it. There are days when my bag feels heavier than it did the day before with the exact same items in it. It takes a bit of trial and error to get a good routine down for commuting.

And for lights, which I will not be caught on my bike without, I opt for the USB rechargeable type and keep a cable in my bag and at work. I work second shift, so lights on the way home are a necessity. I always charge them up before I leave for work, but it is nice to know that at any time, if needed, I can recharge them. Battery operated lights are cheaper, but the hassle of batteries or rechargeable batteries makes me love the USB chargeable lights.


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

1. Head is shaved
2. It doesn't matter if I smell or not I am a diesel mechanic so by the time j am done with my shift I smell like oil, grease and hydraulic fluid.
3. I have a set of rain gear dakine jacket and shower pass storm pants.
4. Eat at the local restaurant or ride with my coworker hone since he is my neighbor.
5. Ride with my uniform on


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Such as:
1. Helmet head
-- My head is shaved. Meh.

2. Sweat
-- Dollar General - baby wipes in bulk. I'm an IT Manager. I store my bike and gear in one of my server rooms. I keep it about 64 degrees for my servers and network gear. Doesn't take long for me to cool off and stop sweating in there. 

3. Rain/inclement weather
-- Ride. I carry work clothes in mostly water proof panniers, I keep my "nice shoes" at work.

4. Lunch
-- Carry a lunch in my pannier.

5. Getting clothes/shoes messed up
-- Answered above.

I am very blessed (or lucky) to have a place to change and to store my gear including my steed in a server room behind a high security door.


----------



## bhaydamack (Sep 4, 2014)

I commute 3 times/week usually:
1) Helmet hair. I keep my hair short so a swish of the hand and maybe a bit of water from the bathroom sink and back in business.
2) Sweat - towel off in the bathroom as you change. I keep deodorant in my desk.
3) Rain - drive if I have anticipated. If not man up (usually ride home). But I do always wear wrap around sunglasses (Smiths) so that I don't have rain hitting my eyeballs.
4) My commute is 3.5 mi so not much different that a drive home from the grocery store time-wise. I usually bring a salad and throw it in the fridge when I arrive at work.
5) Clothes. I wear a bigish back back - Deuter 32 ACT Trail so lots of room for laptop, clothes, lunch, small pump, spare tire, plastic wrenches for a tire change.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I came across this link and I think it fits under Rain (has a roll top), carrying a lunch and clothes, but more importantly, how to deal with a laptop or other electronics. I suspect one could DIY rig it to be a pannier:

https://www.thegrommet.com/pkg

Thought this was as good a place to let people know it exists. I have no connection to PKG.


----------

